

Connex.io now syncs all major address books including Android, iOS - chmars
http://blog.connex.io/dynamically-integrating-xing-into-your-addres

======
brainless
@chmars: As a user who is recently trying to understand Privacy Policies, can
you please explain what is meant by "appropriate level" in there Privacy
Policy:

The User agrees that such data may be processed in conjunction with third
parties in Switzerland and other countries with an appropriate level of data
and information privacy...

Also who is an example "third party". I wish to know this since I am working
on consumer application myself that would need very strict Privacy guidelines.
Anyone else may also answer, thanks.

~~~
mkuhn
brainless, I am a Co-Founder of connex.io and as such have worked on our
Privacy Policy. The shorter blue explanation on the side further explains what
each clause is about.

To sync your address book we have to work with third parties (e.g. Google for
Gmail) but we cannot be responsible for their data privacy procedures. We take
all the steps necessary to keep your data private (encryption in transfer and
while resting) and only sync data to services that you specifically connected
and therefore gave us permission to sync with.

Basically we strongly believe that privacy is sacred when it comes to address
book and our philosophy in this regard is: Your data is yours and yours alone.
We only use the data you provide us with to provide you with the best possible
address book. You can delete your data at any time and you can also export it
in a standardized format (vCard).

~~~
brainless
Thanks @chmars and @mkuhn, that gives a much better picture.

------
chmars
Android, Gmail / Google Apps, Facebook, iOS (iPhone, iPad, iPod Touch),
LinkedIn, Mac OS X, Thunderbird, Twitter, XING and Yahoo! Mail.

------
BjoernKW
If I understand correctly Connex.io syncs back changes from other address
books to iOS and OSX address books. Doesn't that lead to problems if I also
use iCloud (especially if synchronizing my iOS and OSX address books via
iCloud between devices and at the same time also synchronizing via Connex.io)?
Sounds like a lot of merge conflicts to me.

------
alexchamberlain
I don't want my address books sync'd. I want them displayed along side each
other and contacts _merged_ if they are the same person. My Facebook contacts
are my friends, Twitter followers I don't really know and Gmail contacts are
people I actually talk to!

------
pixdamix
@mkuhn: Are you having backend problems, or the first sync is really slow ?
(Maybe it's a HN related effect?)

Every services are marked as "Waiting for first sync"

~~~
mkuhn
Camille, we are indeed "suffering" a little under the current load.

We are currently increasing our resources and working hard on making those
syncs happen as soon as possible. Sorry that we have to ask for some patience.

------
casca
Another solution where I'm expected to upload my address books to an untrusted
third party to sell to the highest bidder. This data is worth a lot, it's not
surprising that organisations are popping up to "store" it for you.

~~~
mkuhn
I think our privacy policy is quite clear in that we do not sell data to
anyone. The only thing we do is providing you with the best possible address
book.

As a Swiss company we are under Swiss Privacy Law which is quite strict. We
are registered with the appropriate data protection agency here and all our
servers that handle any data are located in Switzerland.

